# Some like them, some don't....



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I happen to be in the first group.
I have quite a few tatoos, but none knitting related.
It's time I had one!
So, to that end, I found this one, not bad...









Then there's this one..
















Pretty cool...
And this one....








I'm really loving that one...
But there's also this one..








Which is pretty cute....
Just about all of mine currently, have a sort of psychedelic 70's kind of thing, and all of them have a Gecko, or are a Gecko.
I'm thinking that Owl, but a Gecko instead.....
Think it'll be my Valentines day present!:goodjob:

This just made me smile...


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

You go girl.... I always liked tattoo's, have a couple too. It always amazes me when people 'bad mouth' others for their choice's in owning a tattoo(s) ~judge not


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love, love, love the Owl. That's a lot of work though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Admitted HD biker that has ink ... (_and sometimes Paul_ doesn't like ink so I may/may not get another.

Right now, all I have is a gorgeous peacock on my right upper back and my DD's name and birth date above it. I really want to honor my sons and put their names/BD there also


Then there is always the fiber related tat that I want to get. I saw a beautiful one that if you look at it one way it says, "Knit", but if you look at it upside down it says, "Purl" ... I'm thinking of one that incorporates that but is enclosed in a sheep's body (which breed!?!?) and also would incorporate crochet & weaving ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a couple but none knit or fiber related. I would like to get one I can show off if I choose to, maybe on my foot. I haven't found one I like yet.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Two Tracks said:


> always amazes me when people 'bad mouth' others for their choice's in owning a tattoo(s) ~judge not


Reason I say this is that I continually hear comment's derogatory towards people with tat's from non tat people ~ and they say it with me in the group conversation...ahem, my tat of a wolf (non aggressive) is plainly on my forearm, for all to see. I never comment, but I do think to myself "that's mean and rude, I would never say that towards someone" This actually happened the day of this post at our church... That's why I say judge not!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Two Tracks, I got one that'll make you laugh. Talk about putting ones foot in ones mouth.
I have a 3/4 sleeve, on my right arm, from the top of my shoulder, to the middle of my forearm. It's a HUGE gecko, filled in with all sorts of symbolic stuff from the 70's, peace sings, smiley faces, mushrooms, a ying/yang, that type of thing, really bright colors too. I also have one on my neck, behind my left ear, the only one I have that isn't Gecko related. It is a skull, wearing a flag bandana, and a pair of black Ray Bans, with sunflowers behind it, and dh's name under it, basically dh if you took the skin off, lol. It even has his goatee and mustache.:teehee:
ANYWAY, these are my most visible ones. Well, one day, I was wearing a long sleeved blazer, over a cami, and had my hair pulled over to the left side, in a braid.
This group of women, I had just met, started bad mouthing people with Tat's, talking about how trashy they were, how all of them were nothing but drug addicts, and welfare bums. 
BTW, we were at a meeting of the San Antonio Board of Realtors, and I had just won an award for having the highest sales in my office for that quarter...:whistlin:
Needless to say, I flipped my hair back, took off my jacket, and just sat there and smiled.:croc:
To their credit, everyone looked very embarrassed, but I still chuckle over that to this day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

those are cool - I love the grandma.  

I don't have a tat - but I admire and appreciate some of the ones that I see on others. My eldest son has three or four?

Due to my genetics and early years of hard labor on the farm, I have arms that would make The Rock jealous. I mean, I have some serious GUNS. 

I always tease my kids that one day I will get a big ornate tat wrapping my enormous bicep that says "Welcome to the GUN SHOW"! 

they look horrified. :grin: (which would make it all worthwhile! :hysterical: )

this is my youngest son - so you can kinda of see how the genetics work - his arms are bigger than most people's chests. A tattoo artist once told him that he would charge him double for anything that had to wrap his biceps.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I want people to happy in their own skin first and then if they want to put tats on that's OK too. I have none. I am into serious body scaring and mutilation however. You should see what I have done with barbed wire fence, chainsaw, face plants and the likes through the years.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have often thought of putting my avatar on me, it's from the story of the eleven swans. The story of the eleven swans is personal to me, the 7th swan is my younger brother, whom I tried to save.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Admitted HD biker that has ink ... (_and sometimes Paul_ doesn't like ink so I may/may not get another.
> 
> Right now, all I have is a gorgeous peacock on my right upper back and my DD's name and birth date above it. I really want to honor my sons and put their names/BD there also
> 
> ...


I'm an HDer too. I have a tat on my thigh, put there to cover another one. This one was done by a person named Goldie just outside of Key West, he has a gold plated HD, ya the entire thing is plated. Tat parlors were illegal in KW because of Aids, don't know if it's changed.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

7thswan - I love your avatar and the story behond it. Just recently, my 49 year old brother hugged me and thanked me for saving him.  I am so thankful everyday that by the Grace of God my intervention was successful and made a difference in his life.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> those are cool - I love the grandma.
> 
> I don't have a tat - but I admire and appreciate some of the ones that I see on others. My eldest son has three or four?
> 
> ...



Funny...and super picture.

I was told that with my biceps, I could get half off.

I got a temporary tattoo of a snowman. It melted away. I'm pretty sure I heard him say "I'll be back again some day."


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bret said:


> I am into serious body scaring and mutilation however. You should see what I have done with barbed wire fence, chainsaw, face plants and the likes through the years.


Isn't there some nonsensical claim somewhere that "the best things in life are free" ? 



:indif:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm not against them, really, but I would never get one myself. When I was younger I had so much trouble with my skin (eczema) that I became pretty self-conscious about it. I don't want to draw attention to my skin, even though it is much better now, and I guess that not wanting anything to cause people to look at my skin to me includes not having tattoos. Then again, I'm not much for wearing jewelry, or doing my hair in anything other than braids or ponytails either. Plain Jane, I guess. 

My eldest son has two, one from each deployment he had in the Marine Corps. They are tasteful, and meaningful to him. They are also where they can easily be covered (USMC requirement). His fiance has many, I'm not even sure how many, mostly where clothes cover them, but she does have some small ones on her hands and wrists. 

Now and then I like to tease my DH (who really doesn't understand our future d-i-l's many tats), and tell him I've finally figured out what kind of tat I'm going to get: a tramp stamp of a dressage horse in a full extended trot. Has to be a tramp stamp because such a long design would never fit anywhere other than across my lower back, LOL.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Forerunner said:


> Isn't there some nonsensical claim somewhere that "the best things in life are free" ?
> 
> 
> 
> :indif:


I see what you are saying and I saw the ER Bills and the new blaze orange chaps that I bought after a fact.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My one glaring chainsaw incident occurred when I was 22.

Three of us ambitious young adults were cutting firewood, and I nicked the tender stuff just above my right hip...... tore the jeans real good, cut me about three inches by a quarter inch. Not much pain..... oddly not a lot of blood at the time.

One of those young adults was my fianceÂ´ soon-to-be (5 months to go).....and she was giddy about fixing me up when we got home....cuz she got to pull my pants.....well..... nevermind.

Maybe the best things in life _are_ free. :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan that would be a beautiful tattoo! I have a book with that same illistration, as a child I loved just looking at it, so beautiful.

Working at the airport I see a LOT of tattoos and I see some really beautiful work and I see some really, really bad work. We had a tattoo artist come through, he had come for a tattoo party a friend of his had and he tattooed lots of people. I got a good look at his pens/needles (not sure what they are called) they were fascinating but heavy. I always wondered who does the tattoos on the tattoo artists, hmmmm!

WIHH my youngest son has biceps similar to your sons. His are bigger than anyone's head. I know he wasn't to get a tattoo or two but hasn't found the right one yet.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Some of us don't have the attention span for a tat. Can't think of a thing I'd want to permanently stick on me, but a henna tat would be a hoot. Those last awhile and then fade away so you can add a different one or just refresh the first one if it was one you still liked.

Friend of mine used to have a bar in Waikiki. On a side street and a pretty small bar, but a bar nonetheless. This was back in the early eighties before tattoos were all that common. A trio of vacationing grannies came in and ordered a big rum drink that was on special that day. He thought they were going to split it since it was huge so he made it triple strong since he figured they'd be sharing it. Turns out they *each* wanted one, so he made them all the same so they wouldn't wonder why one was different. They then each had a pair of these drinks and got pretty happy. But they were walking and not driving so when they left he figured they'd be okay and just go to the beach or shopping somewhere nearby. He was horrified and felt he'd been irresponsible in mixing such strong drinks for them when they came back in a couple hours to show him their new tattoos they'd gotten to horrify their grand kids. They were still pretty happy about it at that point, but as most tourists do, they left in a couple days and he never found out what the grand kids thought.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have two small tats, both VERY well hidden. I was 18 when I got them, and so terrified at what my very straight-laced grandparents would think about them that I made sure they'd even be covered in a bathing suit. Now that they are all gone and I'm more confident in my own judgment, I'd like to get another that is somewhere I can enjoy it a little more. 

My husband (a HUGE local sports fan) has his favorite college's mascot on one bicep, and our NFL team's logo on the other. I don't think he'd mind if I got another.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My mother had me buy a fake tattoo for her a couple years ago. Kind of like the ones the kids used to get in a piece of bubble gum...only it was a high quality fake tattoo. She had me help her put it on the right side of her chest...just where it would poke out enough from her shirt to be seen. She did this when the boys (her sons) were coming for a visit. 

"Mom, there's something on your chest." They thought she spilled something and handed her a napkin. "Oh, this? I got inked. It was on my bucket list." 

This was especially hilarious because my mom looks quite like the quintessential grandma...tiny as a bird, pure sparkling white hair, always wearing pink. She can be so straight laced she won't even say the word "fart" let alone admit she ever does. 

The look on their faces was priceless. Stunned. Shocked. Horrified. They glared at me as if to say, "How could you let her do this?!! Have you lost your mind?" 

We let the joke go on for several hours and then we couldn't hold in it any longer and started laughing so hard we cried. I thought I would pee my pants.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Kasota, your mom sounds just like my paternal grandmother. She hid her incredible ornery personality behind a proper ol' lady veneer, which made it even more fun when the let the ornery out.


----------

